# Tubes slipping from pouch



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

I have two Dankung tubular bandsets (1842 and 2040). On both the tubes detached at the pouch end, although there is no damage to the rubber. I could tie them back, but right now I don't have a jig and it's frustrating because I want to shoot.

My question is why do the tubes keep detaching from the pouch end? They are the premade bandsets from Simple Shot, so I know they are of good quality. By the way, I ordered a small in each of them.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I've recently (past 3 months) took a little shine to tubes mate and i tie mine myself (without a jig) with strips of tbg and never had a slip "yet"! Haha I've used the constrictor for pouch tying but I'm not a fan of using it on tube sets at the pouch. I'd say go for the good old wrap and tuck 5 turns and you should be fine 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> I've recently (past 3 months) took a little shine to tubes mate and i tie mine myself (without a jig) with strips of tbg and never had a slip "yet"! Haha I've used the constrictor for pouch tying but I'm not a fan of using it on tube sets at the pouch. I'd say go for the good old wrap and tuck 5 turns and you should be fine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sounds good. I don't have any TBG laying around, but I have some good old medical latex. I'll have to give it a try.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

As to cause, my experience is that if my fingers grip the pouch touching the wraps, it can pull them loose. I shoot better if I can keep my grip on the ammo, and my fingers off the band ties.

Strips of latex will work well for tying the tubes. Small rubber bands work also #32 or smaller.

It can be a challenge without a jig. You can pass of loop of paracord or twine through the pouch and secure it around a table leg, or under your foot, or around your knee, to allow a little prestretch. Or use a hook or clamp as in the vid here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/67121-not-quite-a-band-jig/


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

KawKan said:


> As to cause, my experience is that if my fingers grip the pouch touching the wraps, it can pull them loose. I shoot better if I can keep my grip on the ammo, and my fingers off the band ties.
> 
> Strips of latex will work well for tying the tubes. Small rubber bands work also #32 or smaller.
> 
> It can be a challenge without a jig. You can pass of loop of paracord or twine through the pouch and secure it around a table leg, or under your foot, or around your knee, to allow a little prestretch. Or use a hook or clamp as in the vid here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/67121-not-quite-a-band-jig/


That could be it, but I don't think so. I remeasured my draw length and I believe it was due to the tubes being too short for my preferred draw length, something I'll have to keep in mind for later. And as far as a band tying jig, I just ordered one from Simple Shot along with 10' of their small black dipped latex tubing. Thank you for the tip about the small rubber bands and latex strips, will probably be much easier than tying them with a constrictor knot!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Natty - for interest sake - which length did you buy - and whats your draw?

I find tubes realistically draw 450-475%.

Though even then I'd not expect them to pull loose (just hit a draw 'wall') - I'd contact Simple-Shot and check with them, could just be a Friday afternoon set...

As for tying - I use a length of string with a hook on Ione end - slip the hook in one of the pouch holes and loop string under foot etc. This gives me a free hand so can pull with one and wrap with the other. Its a little fiddly but works. Another member on the forum had suggested. Though seen Nathan's pseudo tube making video - so will make up a jig using bull clips, as its done't look like he uses that much stretch for his constrictor knot approach.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I tie my looped tube bands without a jig. I usually hold the pouch with my teeth, hold the bands and one of the constrictor knot strands with my left hand, and carefully pull the other strand of the constrictor knot using primarily with my right hand. Once it is tight enough, I will stop holding the bands with my left and the pouch with my mouth, and use my two hands to finish tightening the knot with both hands. It isn't something I would do in public because of how odd it looks, but it has worked for me for years. There are plenty of videos online on how to tie a constrictor knot, and even Nathan Masters has some.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Natty - for interest sake - which length did you buy - and whats your draw?
> 
> I find tubes realistically draw 450-475%.
> 
> ...


My draw length is 32" and I bought the "small" length.

That's an interesting approach, and one I might have to try. Although, it won't be long until my 10' of dipped latex tubing and DIY bandset starter kit comes.

Speaking of the DIY bandset starter kit, how does Linatex perform? Natural gum rubber? Those are the only two materials I can't find a lot of reading on.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - thats a little short for you - I'd have gone with the Medium one (its what I have 210mm active length)


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

NattyShotz said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Natty - for interest sake - which length did you buy - and whats your draw?
> ...


 I've used alot of linitex. It's thick and heavyweight rubber that lasts and lasts and lasts. Very suitable for heavyweight hunting ammo. It seems the thinner the cut the faster it shoots. Less is more. Imo it's a great product.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> NattyShotz said:
> 
> 
> > mattwalt said:
> ...


The DIY bandset starter kit I'm getting has two pieces of Linatex 1/16"- 5/8" x 10.5. I can't wait to make some hunting bandsets with them!

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------

